# DIY background



## EricG (Feb 13, 2004)

Thought I'd post a pic of my foam background. I'd like to post more pics of it as we made it, but I'm having an issue with Photobucket at the moment. I'll post the finished product, then more later. It's in a 46G bowfront. No water now as the silicone is still curing.

More pics to follow. Let me know what you think.

Eric


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

you should give us pics that aren't tiny! Looks good from what I can see....


----------



## SwellShellDweller (Jul 4, 2008)

wow that looks sweet!! Nice Job. Lets see a big pic!


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks good Eric, can't wait to see some water in it. I'm really liking the way we did the intake on yours, and wish I could go back and do the same for mine so I can add a large canister.


----------



## EricG (Feb 13, 2004)

Gonna try this again. Here's another pic. Pardon me as I'm new to posting pics here.

Eric


----------



## EricG (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks again for the help on it Aaron. Never would have gotten it done myself. Can't seem to get a good pic posted either. Not sure why Photobucket takes a 1 Meg image and decreaes to 4k. Tried uploading a couple of different ways but no good.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

From what I can see it looks good!

Try image shack. I have good luck with it.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Is that ledge/cave section part of it? That is awesome!


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

Upload the pic to photobucket but make sure that the reduce to size option is not set too small. It gives you several choices.


----------



## EricG (Feb 13, 2004)

I tried changing the image size when I uploaded it. No luck. I'll try again. And it is a ledge built into it. Look better with water. I'll try a new pic shortly.

Eric


----------



## EricG (Feb 13, 2004)

Let's try this again. If it works, I'll post another one with it filled (minus fish). Still cycling.


----------



## EricG (Feb 13, 2004)

Here's another one with rocks (real ones) and sand (also real).


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

I love the cavein the corner. Great use of this space.


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

great work, it looks awsome. you should do a thread on how you built it. especially on the ledge work and keeping it supported.


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

The ledges are simple. We inset each shelf about an inch into the two inch thick styro sheet that made up the back and the side. We glued the shelfs in place with great stuff and ran several dow rods through the shelf in order to make sure that it would not come loose from the main piece. Toothpicks can also be embedded in the styrofoam to add strength because you do not want these large pieces breaking lose and floating to the surface. The shelves were concreted and covered in drylok like everything else. We used the pink insulating styrofoam that you get at lowes and home depot because it is tougher and seems to hold up better than some of the more brittle types of styro.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

EricG said:


> Gonna try this again. Here's another pic. Pardon me as I'm new to posting pics here.
> 
> Eric


----------

